# Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100



## JackOnell (2. Dezember 2011)

*Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mal wieder auf der suche nach neuem Bastelmaterial.
Ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen und weiß net wirklich welches
vorallem sollte der H100 Platzhaben und es sollte geräumig sein.

Haut mal ein paar Ideen raus 

Achja im augenblick habe ich ein Raidmax Smilodon was viel zu Klein ist und der Baram als Kühler
der mit 3,6 Ghz an seine Grenzen stößt und wenn ihr gerade dabei seid noch ne gute Wlp ich weiß
ja net ob bei der H100 gute bei ist.

Vielen Dank im Voraus werde mich Morgen dazu Melden 
gehe jetzt zur Nachtschicht


----------



## JackOnell (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Bin zurück von der Nachtschicht hat niemand ne Idee
Warscheinlich so ein Corsair Gehäuse oder gibt es bessere?
Wobei jedes andere besser ist als das Smidodon
So Gute Nacht


----------



## Abductee (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

ich hatte die H100 in einem corsair 650d und das hat perfekt gepasst.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Sollt es ein Fulltower oder ein mid tower werden?


----------



## JackOnell (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Es kann ruhig ein großes Teil werden Ich denke doch je größer 
desto mehr platz und Kühler oder nicht und was wäre hier mit?
Corsair Graphite 600T 
der diesem
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Corsair/Carbide_500R/905084/?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Corsair/Graphite_600T/827172/?


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Also grösse je grösser desto besser.
Und habe noch folgende Fragen um die auswahl zu verkleinern:
-Welches Gewicht? 
-Kabelmanagement?
-Usb 3.0 anschluss? 
-Wieviele Lüfter?
-Beleuchtet?
-Farbe?
-Gedämmt?
-Anzahl der Pci Slots?
-Cardreader vorverbaut? 
*Edit* -Der Preis?


----------



## JackOnell (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*



MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Also grösse je grösser desto besser.
> Und habe noch folgende Fragen um die auswahl zu verkleinern:
> -Welches Gewicht?
> -Kabelmanagement?
> ...


 O ha 

Gewicht is egal ich trage den nicht durch die welt
Was bedeutet Kabelmanagenent?
USB3 Uninteressant es sei denn es ist abwertskompatibel (nutze ich momentan nicht vllt mit nem anderen Board)

Also der H 100 sollte passen dann zwei 120 Vorne der H 100 im Deckel und ein 120 Hinten
Beleuchtung kein muß
Wenn du nach Farbe fragst am liebsten Weiß
Gedämmt nö
PCI slots keine ahnung min soviel wie mein Smilodondinosaurier
Cardreader und Preis erstmal egal so lage es keine 200 ++ sind weniger ist ja oft mehr


----------



## StylezQ (3. Dezember 2011)

Farbe weiß? Da kann man das NZXT Phantom als Big Tower oder das NZXT Phantom 410 als Mid Tower wärmstens empfehlen. Genug Platz für Lüfter und hat sogar eine Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Ok gut Werde mich mal auf die suche machen.
Kabalmanagament Bedeutet bei gehäusen soviel wie:
Dass im gehäuse zwischen Rückwand (rechte gehäusewand (seite von der Hinterseite des Mainboards))
Noch ein wenig hohlraum ist in denen du die vom Natzteil auseghenden Kabel durchziehen Kannst und dann eben die Kabel die du nicht brauchst einfach in diesem hohlraum liegen lässt
so hast du im pc kein Kabel gewirre


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower RED/BLUE LED - white
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT Phantom Big-Tower USB 3.0 - white


----------



## JackOnell (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*



MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Ok gut Werde mich mal auf die suche machen.
> Kabalmanagament Bedeutet bei gehäusen soviel wie:
> Dass im gehäuse zwischen Rückwand (rechte gehäusewand (seite von der Hinterseite des Mainboards))
> Noch  ein wenig hohlraum ist in denen du die vom Natzteil auseghenden Kabel  durchziehen Kannst und dann eben die Kabel die du nicht brauchst einfach  in diesem hohlraum liegen lässt
> so hast du im pc kein Kabel gewirre


 

OK mehr als wichtg
Edit:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=14882&imgID=8dit:

So sieht das schon gut aus wenn da die H 100 Passt


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Andernfalls das Gahäuse was Er dir vorgeschlagen hat (dieses: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » NZXT - Phantom Serie » NZXT Phantom 410 Midi-Tower - white) Ist zwar kein Big Tower
Jedoch Hat dieses Kein Kabalmanagement.
Jedoch ist das kein Muss wenn du ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagament hast.
Welches Netzteil hast du denn wenn ich fragen darf  ? 

Lg


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Wenn du dir Ganz sicher sein Willst dann schreibe Caseking an und Frage da nach ob für dein Lüfter (an der waka) 
Eine vorrichtung dran ist um dieses zu befestigen.
Normalerweise müsste es festgeschraubt werden.

*Edit* Wie ist denn jetzt die H100 befestigt?


----------



## JackOnell (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Ich dacht Kabelmanegmant bedeutet alles weg von hinten oder so 
NT steht in sys




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so sieht es jetzt aus bis auf den Kühler dort ist im augenblick der Baram verschraubt und damit ist alles voll


So wäre schön
NZXT Phantom Big-Tower USB 3.0 - white

Edit:

Die H100 soll mit dem Case kommen


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Was verstehst du allen weg von hinten?
*Edit* Ja dein Netzteil hat Kabelmanagement(modulares stecksystem)
Das heisst du brauchst es nicht mehr für das gehäuse


----------



## JackOnell (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Na die Kabel sind im hinter dem MB Schlitten und nicht im gehause und am besten kommt man
dran ohne das Board auszubauen. mit ner zweiten Tür oder so

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=14882&imgID=8 So wäre echt gut sehr geil echt


----------



## 4711 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Finde deinen ersten Gedanken für ein Case immer noch am spannendsten: Corsair Graphite 600t white.

Corsair selbst, zeigt wie die H100 verbaut wird.

Dem dürfte es auch sonst an nichts von dem fehlen, was du ins Lastenheft geschrieben hast.

Was bei dem Ding zu beachten ist, steht hier.


----------



## JackOnell (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Also ich habe mal bei Caseking angefragt ob sich der h100 verbauen lässt.
Also ich denke ich habe mich in den NZXT Phantom verliebt, un wenn dort
der H100 seinen platz findet wird das mein Geschek an mich selbst. Ich denke
das ist schon ein Hochwertiges Case was mich läner Begleiten wird mit einer eleganten Optik.
Hinzu kommt das ich auch irgendwann mich einer richtigen WAKÜ widmen könnte.
Und das Platzangebot ist echt riesig ich hoffe nur das meine Kabel vom NT lange genug
sind damit sie im Zwischenraum verschwinden.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Also wie 4711 Es angegeben Hat ist natürlich am sichersten dass es klappt mit dem einbau  
Das wäre natürlich auch eine lösung
Wenn du möchtest kauft du dir noch eine dose Weißspray dann haste ja alles in weiss und eine schicht lack darüber und schon haste dein 
Glänzend weiß ^^


----------



## JackOnell (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*



MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Also wie 4711 Es angegeben Hat ist natürlich am sichersten dass es klappt mit dem einbau
> Das wäre natürlich auch eine lösung


 
Das ist war ich habe eben mal ein paar Bider geggogelt mit dem Lüfter und Gehäuse und wiegesagt
per Email angefragt, Ich hoffe das das passt.
http://thebestcasescenario.com/oneslowz28/newsdesk/NZXT_Phantom/Phantom_white_lit.jpg
@Spraydosenversuch
Klar ich mutiere noch zum Modder habe ja sonst kein Hobby


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Ok dann Fehlt nur noch abwarten auf 
Die Antwort dann weisst du mehr
(Du kannst mir auch auch über Pn/Thread mitteilen was sie dir geschrieben haben)

Gruß


----------



## JackOnell (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*



MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Ok dann Fehlt nur noch abwarten auf
> Die Antwort dann weisst du mehr
> (Du kannst mir auch auch über Pn/Thread mitteilen was sie dir geschrieben haben)
> 
> Gruß



Wenn das alles passt und ich mir die Sachen bestelle gibt es eh ne Bilderserie von allem 
allerdings werde ich erst im Januar bestellen wenn meine PCGH Gewinnspiel SSD kommt
die ich heute abräume, sonst fange ich ja zweimal an.
Sollte bei dem Case aber kein Thema sein


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*



> Wenn das alles passt und ich mir die Sachen bestelle gibt es eh ne Bilderserie von allem
> allerdings werde ich erst im Januar bestellen wenn meine PCGH Gewinnspiel SSD kommt
> die ich heute abräume, sonst fange ich ja zweimal an.


Warum bist du dir denn da so sicher??


----------



## JackOnell (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Man soll die Hofnung nicht aufgeben


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Hehe Gutes Argument  
Hörst dich ziemlich überzeugt an dass du gewinnst.
Ich wünsch dir glück


----------



## JackOnell (3. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt musste ich noch zu Alternate ne mail schreiben weil bei denen nichts von USB3 oder Lüfterseuerung steht

NZXT Phantom

Hoffentlich reichen die 55 cm Kabel vom nt um hinten verlegt zu werden oder sollte ich gleich nach einer Verlängerung Ausschau halten. Und welche wlp wäre empfehlenswert ?


----------



## 4711 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Draht müsste sich ausgehen. Wärmeleitpaste? Tom hat auch hier einen Tip .


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Ja der tom kann schon in manchen situationen gut aushelfen 
*EDIT* Hier http://geizhals.at/eu/467063 Empfehlenswert (beste werte)


----------



## JackOnell (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*



MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Ja der tom kann schon in manchen situationen gut aushelfen
> *EDIT* Hier Nanoxia Nano TF-1000, 0.5g Spritze | Geizhals.at EU Empfehlenswert (beste werte)


THX und das mit Tom versteh ich net


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*

Die seite Mit dem Guide Heisst Toms Hardware


----------



## JackOnell (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*



MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Die seite Mit dem Guide Heisst Toms Hardware



Oh alles klar aber die die du empfohlen hast ist dann die Beste?
So muß morgen weiter lesen Wenn jemand noch ne Alternative hat falls
es nicht gehen sollte also mit dem H100 bitte posten.

Ich muß die Nachtschicht ruft wieder

THX @ all


----------



## B4C4RD! (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Aerocool XPredator White Edition 

oder Aerocool Strike-X ST Devil Red

wub wub


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Oh alles klar aber die die du empfohlen hast ist dann die Beste?
> So muß morgen weiter lesen Wenn jemand noch ne Alternative hat falls
> es nicht gehen sollte also mit dem H100 bitte posten.
> 
> ...


Em ja von den 5 oder 6 getesteten erzielte diese die Besten ergebnisse
es gibt wahrscheinlich noch bessere aber diese ist schon hoch mit dabei.


----------



## 4711 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz fü Corsair H100*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Oh alles klar aber die die du empfohlen hast ist dann die Beste?


 
Du hast das Tutorial also nicht gelesen ?

Das Beste, ist nicht für jeden und in jedem Fall das Beste, manchmal ist das Zweitbeste besser .


----------



## JackOnell (4. Dezember 2011)

4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast das Tutorial also nicht gelesen ?
> 
> Das Beste, ist nicht für jeden und in jedem Fall das Beste, manchmal ist das Zweitbeste besser .



Das verstehe ich nicht mit dem tuto. also bis jetzt hatte ich immer die ac silver ich dachte nur das es evtl. Im letzten Jahr was besseres rausgekommen ist den Rest siver hatte ich in meiner ps3 verarbeitet um sie ruhig zu stellen


----------



## Alex0309 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Hi , hast du das Phantom jetzt schon bestellt ?, hätte sonst noch ein Vorschlag  Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Corsair » Corsair Carbide 500R Midi-Tower - white
Ist auch weiß , zwar kein Big-Tower , aber es hat auch 2 120mm vorne , oben passt die H100 in den Deckel und du hast halt hinten noch ein 120er.


----------



## jensi251 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Was ist denn jetzt mit dem Phantom?


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Also alex das gehäuse sieht ech schick aus.
JackONeel ( ^^) es gibt viele gehäuse die passen nun hast du die qual der wahl
Ich würde mich für einen entscheiden in den der H100 mit sicherheit passt.


----------



## JackOnell (4. Dezember 2011)

MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:
			
		

> Also alex das gehäuse sieht ech schick aus.
> JackONeel ( ^^) es gibt viele gehäuse die passen nun hast du die qual der wahl
> Ich würde mich für einen entscheiden in den der H100 mit sicherheit passt.



Moin Moin ja sehen alle schick aus ich warte jetzt mal auf Antwort von caseking und alternate die gehören ja nicht zu dem Menschen wie ich dir auch sonntags arbeiten mussen. Sag mal hast du das empfohlene flussigmetall schon mal benutzt ? Interessiert mich ob es gut von. Der hand geht


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*



> Sag mal hast du das empfohlene flussigmetall schon mal benutzt ? Interessiert mich ob es gut von. Der hand geht


Meinst du Mich? 
Wie gut von der Hand geht? Du meinst von den Händen Gut abwaschbar ist oder?

Lg


----------



## JackOnell (4. Dezember 2011)

MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du Mich?
> Wie gut von der Hand geht? Du meinst von den Händen Gut abwaschbar ist oder?
> 
> Lg



Oh ha ha für mich ist noch noch früher morgen und ich brauche erstmal Kaffee.
Und ja ich meine dich und mit von der hand gehen meine wie gut die paare zu verarbeiten ist oder muss ich mir gleich ein neues board mitbestellen  also falls die brühe überall hin läuft


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Normalerweise müsste es keinen Sauerei geben wenn du Das richtig aufträgst -> nicht zu viel nicht zu wenig und gut verstreichen
Der rest müsste funktionieren.

Lass dir deinen Kafee schmecken

Ich hab Glück muss erst morgen um 5 Aufstehn ^^


----------



## JackOnell (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*



MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Ich hab Glück muss erst morgen um 5 Aufstehn ^^


 

Dann habe ich noch ne halbestunde und endlich Wochenende
Naja bis Mitwoch zumindest.

Ehm wie flüssig ist die denn oder vllt hole ich mir auch noch zur not die MK1 mit oder wie die heißt.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Du kannst dir Ruhig eine Andere Paste mitnehmen 8euro sind nie falsch für eine Paste.

Wie flüssig die ist also du kannst dirs so vorstellen wie Silikon


----------



## JackOnell (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*



MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Du kannst dir Ruhig eine Andere Paste mitnehmen 8euro sind nie falsch für eine Paste.
> 
> Wie flüssig die ist also du kannst dirs so vorstellen wie Silikon



Dann ist die ja wie alle anderen auch, Ich dacht bloß die wär wie Wasser aber dann ist es kein Thema

Hier mal ein Aktuelles Bild und der grund warum ich wechseln will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sehen kann kaum Platz Kleine laute Lüfter davon viele weil sonst zu warm
und wenn ich daran Basteln muss kann ich die hintere Tür nicht öffnen weil der Kühler
sonst immer an das NT stößt, ich muss alle Kabel Quetschen unsw unsw.
Ich hoffe das der Kühler abgeht ohne das ich lange daran rum zerren muß, den der ist 
auch schon lange drauf


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Hehe ja GENAU Deswegen Bestelle ich mir am Montag: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » CM Storm Enforcer SGC-1000-KWN1 Midi Tower - black
hab auch keine Lust mehr auf ständiges herumgefummel nur wiel kein Platz vorhanden ist

*EDIT* : 





> Dann ist die ja wie alle anderen auch, Ich dacht bloß die wär wie Wasser aber dann ist es kein Thema


----------



## JackOnell (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*



MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Hehe ja GENAU Deswegen Bestelle ich mir am Montag:
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » CM Storm Enforcer SGC-1000-KWN1 Midi Tower - black
> hab auch keine Lust mehr auf ständiges herumgefummel nur wiel kein Platz vorhanden ist
> 
> *EDIT* :



siet auch gut aus


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Wann bestellst du dir deins auch am Montag??


----------



## JackOnell (4. Dezember 2011)

MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:
			
		

> Wann bestellst du dir deins auch am Montag??



Sobald ich eine Email gebe ob alles passt.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Achja du hast ja eine E-Mail versendet
Hmm kann gut sein deswegen kommt bei mir keine antwort der email support arbeitet wahrscheinlich nicht samstag


----------



## jensi251 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Heute ist Sonntag.
Und ich finde es gut das die auch mal frei haben.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja auf jeden fall ich liebe freie sonntage wollte ja nicht sagen dass die auch sonntag arbeiten sollen


----------



## JackOnell (4. Dezember 2011)

MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:
			
		

> Ja auf jeden fall ich liebe freie sonntage wollte ja nicht sagen dass die auch sonntag arbeiten sollen



Das habe ich auch alle 4 Wochen also we frei aber jetzt ruft vorerst noch einmal die nachtschicht.
Übrigens werde ich mir gleich weise sleev Kabel mitbestellen für board und graka


----------



## 4711 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht mit dem tuto. also bis jetzt hatte ich immer die ac silver ich dachte nur das es evtl. Im letzten Jahr was besseres rausgekommen ist den Rest siver hatte ich in meiner ps3 verarbeitet um sie ruhig zu stellen


 
In dem Tutorial wurde alles gesagt: welche Paste was leistet, wie gut sie zu verarbeiten ist und wie man die Verarbeitung als Laie am Besten und ohne Panne bewerkstelligt. Deshalb der Verweis darauf, dass nicht die absolut beste Paste, für jeden auch die beste Wahl sein muss. 

Wenn man sich beide Teile des Tutorials in Ruhe zu Gemüt führt, kommt man zu der Erkenntnis, dass es für eine effektive und leise Kühlung, mehr als der Summe der einzelnen Teile bedarf, sondern sie eher das Ergebnis eines durchdachten Gesamtkonzeptes ist.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Dezember 2011)

4711 schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Tutorial wurde alles gesagt: welche Paste was leistet, wie gut sie zu verarbeiten ist und wie man die Verarbeitung als Laie am Besten und ohne Panne bewerkstelligt. Deshalb der Verweis darauf, dass nicht die absolut beste Paste, für jeden auch die beste Wahl sein muss.
> 
> Wenn man sich beide Teile des Tutorials in Ruhe zu Gemüt führt, kommt man zu der Erkenntnis, dass es für eine effektive und leise Kühlung, mehr als der Summe der einzelnen Teile bedarf, sondern sie eher das Ergebnis eines durchdachten Gesamtkonzeptes ist.



Nur bin ich keine leihe sondern wollte lediglich wissen ob es ne neue Ober Thema Top gibt. Aber danke für den Beitrag.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt haste wochenende  ich muss noch bis 2uhr arbeiten


----------



## 4711 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Nur bin ich keine leihe sondern wollte lediglich wissen ob es ne neue Ober Thema Top gibt. Aber danke für den Beitrag.


 
Gern geschehen. Und, denk dir ein _auch_ vor den Laien und es passt wieder .


----------



## JackOnell (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*



4711 schrieb:


> Gern geschehen. Und, denk dir ein _auch_ vor den Laien und es passt wieder .



SRY zu früh am Samstag morgen (also für mich) zum Verstehen.

OK, also ich habe alles im Warenkorb was ich brauche den Phantom, 4 Weiße Kabekverlängerungen 2 x PCI, 1 x 24 ATX und 1 x 4+4 ATX 
Wärmeleitpaste habe ich etwas abgeändert in die PK1 weil Flüssigmetall sich mit dem Kupferkühler beißt und natürlich die H100.

Alles gut nur nach ewigem lesen von Tests und Meinungen zweifel ich etwas dem Kühler und überlege nicht doch in ne richtige WAKü zu investieren
oder doch ein LUKÜ ...................


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

mit einem macho oder mine 2 machst du nichts falsch.
die h100 ist zwar leistungstark, aber von leise weit weg.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> mit einem macho oder mine 2 machst du nichts falsch.
> die h100 ist zwar leistungstark, aber von leise weit weg.



Kann man da keinen bq silent wings dranknaupen

Edit:
Viele sagen auch von der Leistung nix gutes 
Und ich habe noch ne frage zu caseking wie schnell sind die wenn ich dort bestelle


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

laut sind die originalen auch nicht.
beim macho kannst du auch einen silentwings draufgeben.
beim mine gehen sich nur lüfter mit rahmenbreite von 25mm aus, da ist der silentwings glaub ich zu dick.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> laut sind die originalen auch nicht.
> beim macho kannst du auch einen silentwings draufgeben.
> beim mine gehen sich nur lüfter mit rahmenbreite von 25mm aus, da ist der silentwings glaub ich zu dick.



Ich dachte an den h 100


----------



## Alex0309 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Ehm die H100 Lüfter nicht laut. Nunja da habe ich aber auch einiges anderes gehört. Also Silentwings bekommst du nicht drauf , wegen Radiator , aber du bekommst die neuen Dark Wings drauf , weil man die auch verschrauben kann. Dann wäre es natürlich leise. Ich weiß  zwar nicht wie weit du Ocen willst , oder ob nicht ein normaler Lukü reicht.

Edit : Die Be quiet Lüfter sind auch 25mm dick , also ganz normal


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

achsooooo.
die lüfter kannst du montieren, sind aber ineffizienter als "normal" gebaute.
wegen den lüftern wird sie nicht leiser, die lamellen sind zu dich nebeneinander, der radiator braucht mehr viel luftdruck das er funktioniert.
unter 900rpm hast du fast keine kühlleistung.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin halt nicht mehr so sicher was das teil betrift, ich denke die Lautstärke er lufter bekomme ich indem griff nurwas die Leistung betrifft bin ich unsicher den meine CPU ist im c2 steping und wird warm.


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

die kühlleistung steht außer zweifel die ist top.
nur die lautstärke ist nicht in den griff zu bekommen 

ich hab mit zwei noiseblocker und der h100 versucht eine 80w cpu leise zu kühlen, keine chance.
das luftrauschen durch den radiator war immer zu hören.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Dezember 2011)

Ok jetzt verstehe die Problematik , in diesem Phantom Gehäuse sind über der montagestelle ein oder 2 lüfter verbaut sodass ich Vllt. Das teil nicht auf 3 stellen muss und wenn ich die Leistung nicht brauche kann ich den ja auf 1 stellen. Gibt es gute wakü komplettsets die nicht all zu teuer sind


----------



## Alex0309 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Ehm guck mal bei Caseking , da gibt es einpaar , aber ich weiß nicht wie laut/leise die Lüfter sind.

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen


----------



## JackOnell (5. Dezember 2011)

Alex0309 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehm guck mal bei Caseking , da gibt es einpaar , aber ich weiß nicht wie laut/leise die Lüfter sind.
> 
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen



Das sieht sehr kompliziert aus aber mit 150 Euro hier du dabei.


----------



## JackOnell (6. Dezember 2011)

Also ich kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden gibt es Vllt. Noch ne kompakt wakülösung die nicht kenne ? Die genau so gut ist nur leise


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

ich würd mir den macho kaufen.


----------



## JackOnell (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

das ist schon ein schöhner Brocken wie schwer ist das Teil ich meine dafür muß mann
doch bestimmt Trägheitsdämpfer verbauen


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

dafür gibts ja die backplate was das ganze hält.
bis auf einen ram mit hohen kühlkörper und ein gehäuse was breit genug ist musst du keine bedenken haben.


----------



## JackOnell (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Mit der Platte ist klar so eine hält ja meinen aktuellen  Baram Thermolab auch fest, wie gut Kühlt der im Vergleich zur H100


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

das wär ein vergleich mit einer einer 130W cpu, dürfte aufs gleiche hinkommen wie dein phenom.
http://www.overclockingstation.de/photoplog/images/136/1_Corsair_H100_2_66_GHz_bei_50___100_.jpg


----------



## JackOnell (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*



Abductee schrieb:


> das wär ein vergleich mit einer einer 130W cpu, dürfte aufs gleiche hinkommen wie dein phenom.
> http://www.overclockingstation.de/photoplog/images/136/1_Corsair_H100_2_66_GHz_bei_50___100_.jpg



bloß 3-5 Grad unterschied zur H100 schade das dort die H80 und 70 nicht mit bei sind


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

AnandTech - Corsair Hydro Series: H60, H80 and H100 Reviewed


----------



## JackOnell (6. Dezember 2011)

Die h80 ist garnicht so weit weg von der h100.


----------



## JackOnell (19. Januar 2012)

*Update*

Das Phantom und die h100 sind es geworden, Bilder im profil und ein dank an alle wow mitgeholfen haben.


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

und wie bist zufrieden mit der H100?


----------



## JackOnell (19. Januar 2012)

Also beim zusammentackern habe ich die 2 Noisblocker falschrum montiert, also in der Seitentür sind 2 120ér montiert die reinblasen im Deckel sind 2 200ér montiert die rausblasen und im Heck 1 120 der rausbläst und unter den 200érn sitzt der Radiator der jetzt dummerweise reinzieht, wodurch sich das ganze Sys dermaßen aufheitzt.

Im Idl Zeigt coretemp ungenaue 33C° an was ja net schlecht ist, unter Last heitzt sich das SYS im Standarttakt bei 1,35 Volt auf 55 C°, aber nur wenn alle Gehäuselüfter minimal drehen, drehen die Stärker wird das SYS Wärmer. Gleich Morgen werde ich die Lüfter tauschen und alles sollte passen.

Zur H 100 selbst kann ich sagen das die Pumpe zu Hören ist allerdings recht angenehm vergleichbar mit Festplattenzugriffen.
Die Lüfter selbst muss man tauschen also ich habe Noiseblocker montiert und zwar diese "Noiseblocker"  geregelt über den CPU Lüfteranschluss vom Board,
diese sind sehr Leise und bei last Auch noch relativ leise.
Zur Qualität selber kann ich nur wage Aussagen treffen da sie mir ein Rückläufer geliefert haben, die Etwas verbollert war.
Im gesamten ist mein SYS wesentlich leiser geworden also für mich fast unhörbar.
Bilder hast du gesehen ?

Edit.

So jetzt sind die lüfter richtig montiert und ich kann sagen die kühlleistung ist sehr hoch.
Bei einer raumtemperatur von 21C wird die cpu bei 1,4 Volt und einem takt von 3,7 ghz gerade mal 45-47C.
Und das ganze noch sehr leise.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Könnte man die beiden Gehäuselüfter oben auch entfernen und die H100 direkt ans Gehäuse schrauben? Und was ich auf den Bildern nicht so gut erkenne, wie genau hast Du die H100 oben befestigt?


----------



## JackOnell (22. Januar 2012)

Klar, die lüfter müssen nicht verbaut sein geliefert wird das case standardmäßig mit einem lüfter.
Die h100 ist mit 2 Winkeln verschraubt.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Aber am Gehäuse sind schon passende Befestigungs-/Gewindelöcher um die H100 direkt dort anzubringen? Also ohne die beiden Gehäuselüfter, und ohne die 2 Winkel?


----------



## JackOnell (22. Januar 2012)

Am Gehäuse sind Löcher für die beiden lüfter zu befestigen, und Löcher für die mitgelieferten Winkel zu befestigen. Diese sollten auf aller 240'er radiatoren passen.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Alles klar, danke.


----------



## JackOnell (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse gesucht mit platz für Corsair H100*

Hier kann man das sehen die drei kleinen Löcher zwichen den Lüfter sind für den Radiator.
Und evtl beantwortet das Video auch noch etwas






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cvXagyR-BIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 kann man auch was sehen


----------

